# Celebrity Cruises Names First-Ever American Female Cruise Ship Captain



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Not very much said about being a competent seaman !! Pretty face though.


For the first time in the cruise industry history, an American female ship captain will take the helm of a giant cruise ship. Celebrity Cruises named Kate McCue as the cruise industry's first American female captain. Photo: PRNewsFoto/Celebrity Cruises Celebrity Cruises named Kate McCue as the cruise industry’s first American female captain. Photo: PRNewsFoto/Celebrity Cruises Celebrity Cruises said Monday that San Francisco native Kate McCue will command the Celebrity Summit, a 91,000 ton, 965-foot ship sailing between the U.S. east coast and Bermuda. As Captain, she will be responsible for the safe navigation of the ship and the onboard experience of its 2,158 guests and 952 crew members. Celebrity, which operates a fleet of 10 ships, says they appointed McCue to the position of Captain based on her 15 years of experience and leadership in the maritime industry. During her tenure with the company, McCue has managed ship logistics while sailing worldwide itineraries, including Europe, Asia, Australia, the Caribbean, the Pacific Northwest and Alaska, and along the Panama Canal. Captain McCue has also served in leadership roles while sailing several transatlantic and repositioning cruises, and played a notable role in the revitalization of Celebrity Cruises’ business in Singapore. Kate McCue’s appointment follows that of Lisa Lutoff-Perlo, who was named President and CEO of Celebrity Cruises in December 2014. 
“From the first time I met Kate, I looked forward to this moment, when I could extend my congratulations to her for being such a dynamic and highly respected leader who will continue to pave the way for women in the maritime industry,” said Lutoff-Perlo. “Of all the great moments throughout my career, this is at the top of my list. I am both honored that Kate accepted this position, and proud of the way our team continues to transform the way people think about Celebrity, and about cruising in general.” Captain McCue, now 37, graduated from California State University’s California Maritime Academy and began her career as a cadet and deck officer, then working through a series of successively more responsible positions to her most recent role as Master Mariner with Royal Caribbean International. McCue has earned numerous certifications in a variety of areas pertaining to leadership navigation, ship management and security. “Becoming the first female American captain of a cruise ship has been a goal of mine for as long as I can remember,” says McCue. “The honor is amplified by being the first at a company like Celebrity Cruises. The cruise industry is ever-evolving, from the ships and the itineraries, to our guests’ expectations for vacation experiences. Celebrity has a history of delivering on each of these and I am thrilled to be a part of it. I look forward to working with an amazing team and the exceptional leadership who bring the Celebrity Cruises vision to life every day.”
McCue will begin her new role on Celebrity Summit in August of 2015.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the way of the modern world, and it is as it should be. The only question to be resolved is, if this sort of thing becomes common, who is going to operate the washing machine and cook the dinner? OK, so this is simply a first, but in due course there will be rules about maternity leave for ships masters (mistresses?). Now that really will be a first! (Jester)


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

But when she says to the mate "all secure, mister?", and he says "don't worry your pretty little head about that, how about making some coffee.", won't things get complicated? Ho Hum


----------



## john24601 (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh dear, sexism is alive and well in here. Would you have the same views if it were your daughter or granddaughter who was being promoted to Captain?


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

john24601 said:


> Oh dear, sexism is alive and well in here. Would you have the same views if it were your daughter or granddaughter who was being promoted to Captain?


Actually some of my comments here were made as (probably poor) jokes, of the type that I inflict upon female members of my family and get equal measure back. In fact, I am all for the emancipation of women, and I recall that if they hadn't rallied to the flag in the shipyards, the munitions factories, the aircraft factories etc, Britain would have lost WWII in weeks. Equally, the fighter and bomber stations would not have received replacement aircraft were it not for the ATA, almost exclusively female pilots, who could fly anything from a Spitfire to a Lancaster bomber.

My daughter, who is a slim little thing, some years ago wanted to join, of all things, a boxing club where, obviously, the membership was entirely male. I just told her to go for it, and last year she passed her examinations and trials, and became the first female ABA coach in the 135 year history of the club. So while I might joke with them about kitchen sinks, while they tell me that men have single track minds, all of it muddy, I actually have the greatest respect for our sisters. If I were on a ship with a female master I would not think twice about it. I might think twice about a bronzie in the buff on the fiddly deck, but no more than that!


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Always glad to see competent women rising to the senior posts, as they should.

At the recent BP Shipping Centenary dinner I was chatting with some of BP's current female sea staff and with senior HR people. 

I gather the maternity situation is more complex than that required by UK legislation. It seems that women (staff or accompanying spouses) must leave the ship as soon as pregnancy is known. Then sea staff cannot go for pre-sea medicals until at least a year after giving birth. I must say I think that a year is rather a long time, medically speaking. My guess is that this is to be absolutely sure of no "*postnatal depression*" rather than physical health.

nina


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

But surely the ladies have always been on pedestals, or Senior Posts if you prefer.

On a more serious note I wonder if depression amongst seawives is more frequent than in a more normal population. I suppose it might be difficult to really know but I think I have more personal acquaintance with it in my colleagues families than in my less salty friends.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The US are pressing the 'First Female' on this but seem to be ignoring a couple of others, maybe more. 

Sarah Breton - Captain of P and O Artemis in April 2010

Inger Olsen - Captain of Cunard Queen Victoria in December 2010. 

The point that the US press seem to pass on is that the lady in the news currently is the first American cruise ship Captain. 
America being 5 years behind Britain and Denmark (Faroe islands actually) .


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

True equality (and I am all for it) would not have needed a heap of cheap publicity.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Celebrity Cruises Names first ever american female*



YM-Mundrabilla said:


> True equality (and I am all for it) would not have needed a heap of cheap publicity.


Exactly, why the news item in the first place? Cruise ships or otherwise, female captains have been around for decades. Quite right and in this day and age, perfectly normal.(Thumb)


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

YM-Mundrabilla said:


> True equality (and I am all for it) would not have needed a heap of cheap publicity.


Good point.


----------

